# Hi From Louisiana



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome! Tons of good info on here. :thumb:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Crooks4hire. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

what part of La i am from monroe area


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! good info??? You came to right place! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome:* to Archery Talk!* :cheers:




rrcolvin1 said:


> what part of La i am from monroe area


Small world rrcolvin. I am from West Monroe.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

:welcomesign: To AT Crooks4Hire :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT...Geaux Tigers!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------

